# What's working the best this fall so far?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

So far it's spoons and wooly buggers for me. Need to pick up some eggs. Anyone got any to sell?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

corn........


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> corn........


Fresh or cured??? Singles or sacs???


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Blue powerbait.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Fresh or cured??? Singles or sacs???


15 to 20 kernels in pink sacs with blue power bait


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

beer for me.i can donate you some king eggs.i dont believe selling is legal.but i was raised one hand feeds the other.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Fresh, whole kernel right on the hook...no need to tie into sacks...Chum up the area real good, wait about 10 - 15 minutes and hold on!!!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

icingdeath said:


> beer for me.i can donate you some king eggs.i dont believe selling is legal.but i was raised one hand feeds the other.


I believe that you're thinking of MI as far as not being able to sell eggs. I still don't understand if that's even true. You can buy eggs in a jar. In OH last year I bought some from EO. I highly doubt if that's illegal.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I believe he meant it's illegal to sell eggs you took from a fish caught in Ohio.


----------



## i need help (Sep 26, 2012)

does corn actually work? i've used it for small rainbows but never steelhead.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

i need help said:


> does corn actually work? i've used it for small rainbows but never steelhead.


They're all raised in the hatchery. I'm sure it would work.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

i need help said:


> does corn actually work? i've used it for small rainbows but never steelhead.


Of course not. They are predatory fish, but will take eggs during spawn season.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

mdogs444 said:


> Of course not. They are predatory fish, but will take eggs during spawn season.


Is this a joke? They'll take eggs all year, not just during spawn season. They'll eat bugs too as well as baitfish. They're raised in a hatchery, they're not wild fish. Even wild fish that are born from hatchery raised fish would eat corn or pellets. Fish aren't the brightest creatures on Earth.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I guarantee if you just stuck to corn all season you would catch some steelhead. I've caught decent size smalllies and largemouth on corn. steelhead aren't that much smarter

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not saying they're smarter. But if you want to go get a can of IGA corn go for it. I will laugh my way to the bank


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I hooked three caught two on tuesday one on a blue/silver spoon and two on chartruse egg sacks kept the hen and tied up some eggs in pink and chartruse again but the eggs are small.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Steelhead were born in a hatchery just like all the other stockers but I bet a couple years in the wild , eating the real thing makes them a little wiser than the average stocker. If not wiser then atleast a more refined diet. Corn could work but not any better than any other fake eggs. See everybody trying to get good eggs? That says a lot.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I guarantee if you just stuck to corn all season you would catch some steelhead. I've caught decent size smalllies and largemouth on corn. steelhead aren't that much smarter
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i caught a couple smallies on sacs a few years back.i was shocked!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm gonna confidently say that I think I could catch more steelies on single kernels of corn than most guys can on whatever bait of their choice.

I believe 80% of the the challenge is rigging and presentation for these dumb fish...the sooner people buy into that, the sooner their success rates will improve. People just need to quit believing that theres some magical bait or rig out there thats gonna help them catch more fish!

I've caught steelhead on cigarette butts before for goodness sake!:F


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

There is no magical bait, you're correct. You can fish in a single hole and catch them with all different things.

Go buy your IGA corn and keep tossing cigarette butts in our rivers if it makes you happy.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

mdogs444 said:


> There is no magical bait, you're correct. You can fish in a single hole and catch them with all different things.
> 
> Go buy your IGA corn and keep tossing cigarette butts in our rivers if it makes you happy.


Dude, the guy asked if you could seriously catch steelies on corn...you said "of course not" and the rest contended...I was "just sayin'" Nobody is suggesting using corn as steely bait on a regular basis...Of course there are better baits to use; We all certainly know that.

The original question was "what has been working best for you?" And I simply and honestly answered...corn.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive got some artificial chartreuse colored eggs I put at the eye of my hooks and a chunk of nightcrawler when fishing for perch lately , perch are notorious egg eaters and they seem to be attracted to the artificial one. I brought my line in the other day and looked at how it seemed the nitecrawler and the egg at the time seemed to be all one piece the way it was with about a 1/2 inch tail of the crawler hanging there swirling around in the water , and thought how good that might look to a fish bouncing along the bottom or drifting with the current. Im gonna have to give that a shot in steelie water when I get the chance.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> Ive got some artificial chartreuse colored eggs I put at the eye of my hooks and a chunk of nightcrawler when fishing for perch lately , perch are notorious egg eaters and they seem to be attracted to the artificial one. I brought my line in the other day and looked at how it seemed the nitecrawler and the egg at the time seemed to be all one piece the way it was with about a 1/2 inch tail of the crawler hanging there swirling around in the water , and thought how good that might look to a fish bouncing along the bottom or drifting with the current. Im gonna have to give that a shot in steelie water when I get the chance.


They hit crawlers as well as corn


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> They hit crawlers as well as corn


I agree EVERYTHING Hits a crawler at some point for sure

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lundfish said:


> They hit crawlers as well as corn




Oh yeah , not many fish can turn down a crawler if they see it drift by. I used to catch stream trout that way a lot. I am thinking the addition of the bright colored egg on it as well should make it easier to see. Reminds me of an egg sucking leech , even though it may not be needed it should get attention even in muddy water.



With all the talk about corn , reminds me of all the other crazy stuff Ive read about people using , like marshmallows or gummy worms. But the OP was wanting to know what has been working best , so I dont think any of this applies really.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I'm gonna confidently say that I think I could catch more steelies on single kernels of corn than most guys can on whatever bait of their choice.
> 
> I believe 80% of the the challenge is rigging and presentation for these dumb fish...the sooner people buy into that, the sooner their success rates will improve. People just need to quit believing that theres some magical bait or rig out there thats gonna help them catch more fish!
> 
> I've caught steelhead on cigarette butts before for goodness sake!:F




Seems like the intelligence of the fish wouldnt be the issue , its trying to make them bite when they ordinarily wouldnt for some reason. People talk about seeing fish all the time but not getting them to take anything they throw at them , so they may not be as dumb as they get credit for , just compulsively driven by instinct to grab things now and then. Most any fish in a river environment act the same. They can be more picky when in slow water or a deep pool , but if they are in the current and they take to long to grab something then it gets carried downstream ,....not good,....so they would be more likely to start grabbing anything that "might" be a meal before it gets away from them. They can wind up grabbing cigarette butts , leaves , or a long list of other crazy stuff , not so much because they thought it looked good but because they dont have much time to identify it before its gone or one of their buddies grabs it. Eat first and ask questions later is a survival mechanism in flowing water , not really so dumb if you think about it. We are just taking advantage of their disadvantage.


----------

